# OK Sarah , what have you done with the real Betty??!!



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So, Betty has now been home for two days since her three week holiday with Sarah. Since coming home she is like a different dog. Previously Betty was quite hyper and would never settle or sleep during the day and was always 'busy'...
Now she seems much calmer, demanding less attention and happy to have a little snooze. I wonder if she settled in to a different routine at Sarah's and is now carrying it on !! Let's hope so.. she is much less demanding and I can actually get on with other things!!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

How is her itching? Perhaps she is calmer if she is not feeling itchy?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe having the company of another 'poo has suited her.
I hope her itching has lessened?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

sounds good - maybe its time for poo 2 !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome! That's great!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Although less itchy a Sarah's Betty's itching is pretty much the same as it was before she went. Whether the change in enviroment at Sarah's helped or that she just had more distractions with Daisy and the kids it's hard to say. One thing we did establish is that Betty's itching is the same whether she takes her tablets or not...it feels good not to be stuffing Betty full of drugs and that alone has made the experiment worthwhile.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin....Just curious....is Betty itching like OCD itching? or skin rash accompany the itching?? I know of ALOT of dogs who do things over and over like they just can't stop. I am just curious if it is a bordom kind of a thing


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh blimey, I was quite worried when I first read your post! 

I am glad to hear that she is calm, I would like to say that it was my influence but I don't think I did anything!  Maybe it was Daisy or maybe because she is a big girl now!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe turning one has calmed her down!!

X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well she did turn 1 only a few days ago and if she's anything like my eldest son, every birthday he had he seems to mature a little bit over night. Most odd 

I think it was having a playmate for 3 weeks. I think she just learnt how to do things a different way. A bit like Millie learning to eat her food when Lolly came to stay, and that was only for 3 days


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Colin....Just curious....is Betty itching like OCD itching? or skin rash accompany the itching?? I know of ALOT of dogs who do things over and over like they just can't stop. I am just curious if it is a bordom kind of a thing


Yes I wonder too, especially as even steroids did not make any difference to her itching. As she has been doing it since nine weeks old it's probably already quite established behaviour. She does not have rashes or bumps or anything to see....it's most odd especially as puppies are generally not thought to be born with allergies but develop over time....
Anyway on the hunt for poo number two....we were getting very close to rehoming a four year old but it has just developed a problem with it's leg so we are waiting to see what the outcome of this is before we go any further.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Oh blimey, I was quite worried when I first read your post!
> 
> I am glad to hear that she is calm, I would like to say that it was my influence but I don't think I did anything!  Maybe it was Daisy or maybe because she is a big girl now!


It's really strange....it's like she has grown up over night. We are back to work tomorrow so it's back to the old routine with the dog walker etc...it will be Interesting to see if this changes things.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Well she did turn 1 only a few days ago and if she's anything like my eldest son, every birthday he had he seems to mature a little bit over night. Most odd
> 
> I think it was having a playmate for 3 weeks. I think she just learnt how to do things a different way. A bit like Millie learning to eat her food when Lolly came to stay, and that was only for 3 days


I'm sure you are right...just hope that Daisy did not learn any bad habits from Betty


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Yes I wonder too, especially as even steroids did not make any difference to her itching. As she has been doing it since nine weeks old it's probably already quite established behaviour. She does not have rashes or bumps or anything to see....it's most odd especially as puppies are generally not thought to be born with allergies but develop over time....
> Anyway on the hunt for poo number two....we were getting very close to rehoming a four year old but it has just developed a problem with it's leg so we are waiting to see what the outcome of this is before we go any further.


Have you tried inturrupting her whenever she scratches? this is something I saw Ceasar do...lol....but it seemed to work.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Have you tried inturrupting her whenever she scratches? this is something I saw Ceasar do...lol....but it seemed to work.


Yes, and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I think she IS itchy as she also nibbles her legs and abdomen which are also classic signs of allergy..but think she also just scratches out of habit half the time ( and that's when you can interrupt her)...but all suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh miss Betty...you funny little girl....well hoping that poo #2 keeps her occupied....I mean she has to scratch sometimes everyone gets itchy...its just the constant itching that is worrysome. Colin, I know you do everything that you can for her....I am hopeful there will be a solution for you.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Poo No 2? Exciting!!!! And definitely a good idea I think. It may be just the thing Betty needs. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Really pleased Betty is home with you as now I can book Beau in for a bit of Sarah's calming influence


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep me too im sending Buddy round for some of Sarah's magic!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well you would both be very welcome!  We like having Cockapoo visitors and I was even thinking about starting up Cockapoo holidays for when owners go away! Might have to take a rain check on that though but will update you all later!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

No you have said it now 
I think you will be inundated with Poo friends!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha ha thats what I was going to say before I got to the end of the posts that Sarah was going to have to start a cockapoo "boarding school" so whose on the list.....
Beau, Buddy ......


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> So, Betty has now been home for two days since her three week holiday with Sarah. Since coming home she is like a different dog. Previously Betty was quite hyper and would never settle or sleep during the day and was always 'busy'...
> Now she seems much calmer, demanding less attention and happy to have a little snooze. I wonder if she settled in to a different routine at Sarah's and is now carrying it on !! Let's hope so.. she is much less demanding and I can actually get on with other things!!


Don't worry Colin when Betty meets pocket rocket Ronnie she will be back to her old self lol. I was wondering how are things going with the cockapoo you were having? I was so hoping to meet you, Betty and I believe the other one was coming too (forgive me I have forgot her name!) But it was rained off and not seen any post about her.
Yogi, Harley and Ronnie looking forward to seeing you and Betty plus one at Ashridge on 9th June hope you can still make it will be lovely to finally meet all these people in person that I speak to on here or CPUK. Mary x


----------

